# Ball Pulse Meter (doctors watch)



## Omegamaniac (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? I really like the look of this and was wondering if anyone had any shots of it on the wrist.


----------



## ballwatch (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Omegamanic,
There are currently two Pulsemeter watches, with a third coming this autumn.

The original Pulsemeter was launched in 2004, while the Pulsemeter Pro was launched last year. 

This year, Ball Watch Company has created the Doctor's Chronograph. 

I will try to see if I can find some additional photos or press coverage of these watches for your reference.

Regards,
Jeremy Hogan
Ball Watch Company, Inc.


----------



## bamereihn (Nov 13, 2007)

how about the dr pic?


----------



## wac77 (Nov 1, 2006)

*BALL Trainmaster Doctor's Chronograph*

It is really gorgeous! 

http://basel.watchprosite.com/show-nblog.post/ti-361707/


----------



## surgfish (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BALL Trainmaster Doctor's Chronograph*

My Jaw just dropped on the sight of this watch.....


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: BALL Trainmaster Doctor's Chronograph*

Very classy


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: BALL Trainmaster Doctor's Chronograph*

My pulse must have quickened by at least 15bpm when I saw this watch. However, I would never get one because of a latent self esteem issue with never accomplishing my parents' dream of me becoming a doctor!


----------



## Vastar (Jan 23, 2008)

I like how the watch looks, but totally clueless as to what it's function is and how it works.

What is the red scale that goes from 1 to 7?


----------



## Maclaren (Oct 30, 2007)

The scale is for making it easier to take a person's pulse. You see the "graduated for 15 pulsations" text on the dial. You simply feel a person's pulse and start the chronograph while counting 15 pulsations, when you have done that you stop the timing and - voila! The watch has "calculated" the pulse for you  So if you measured for example 15 pulses in 15 seconds, you can read out the pulse as 60 (pretty straightforward).

It works the same way as the normal tachymeters that is usually seen on chronographs but that scale is set for speed.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that stock photo of the dr's chrono a few months ago in one of the mags, and was just amazed. It is absolutely beautiful. I assumed they would be sold out immediately. How could any doctor pass on buying one of these?! (Not that you have to be a doctor to get one :-d). I've not yet seen a pic of one on a wrist, so I hope you decide to pick one up and post! :-!

Regards,

-Jeff


----------



## Vastar (Jan 23, 2008)

My AD had mentioned something about doctors possibly being able to buy these and just classifying it as business use and just write it off when it comes to tax time :-d


----------



## Mr.Lucky (Jan 7, 2009)

Has anyone idea how much one of these can cost?


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Well that the old Doc chrono. The new one only has two sub-dial at 9 and 12 position respectively...


----------

